# Vegetable Cheese Lasagna



## Filus59602 (Nov 3, 2002)

Vegetable Cheese Lasagna

9 lasagna noodles

Vegetable Tomato Sauce:
1 Tbsp olive oil
1 onion, finely chopped
1 garlic clove, finely chopped
1 can (14 oz) tomato sauce
1 red or green bell pepper, seeded and chopped
2 medium zucchini, halved lengthwise and sliced
1/2 tsp dried basil
1/4 tsp dried oregano
salt and ground black pepper

Ricotta Cheese Filling:
1 cup ricotta cheese
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
1 egg, beaten
1 Tbsp chopped fresh parsley
salt and ground black pepper
1 cup grated Fontina or mozzarella cheese

In an 8 cup casserole dish combine the oil, onions and garlic. Microwave
uncovered at high (100 %) power for 2 minutes or until softened.
Add the tomato sauce, pepper, zucchini , basil and oregano; season with
salt and pepper. Microwave covered at high for 10 to 12 minutes, or
until vegetables are tender, stirring once. In a bowl, combine the ricotta,
Parmesan cheese, egg and parsley; season with salt and pepper.
To assemble the lasagna; In a shallow 2 quart baking dish, spoon some of
the tomato vegetable sauce on bottom. Layer with 3 lasagna noodles.
Spread half of the remaining vegetable tomato sauce over and cover with 3
more lasagna noodles. Spread ricotta filling over noodles and cover with
remaining noodles. Top with remaining tomato vegetable sauce.
Cover with vented plastic wrap and microwave at high for 5 minutes.
Rotate dish and microwave at medium (50%) power for 6 to 8 minutes or
until center is hot and noodles are tender.
Sprinkle with Fontina or mozzarella cheese. Microwave uncovered at medium
for 1 or 2 minutes more or until cheese is melted. Let stand, covered for
5 to 10 minutes before serving.


----------

